# Drop-shotting



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just curious how many of you fish a drop-shot rig on a regular basis?

I have only tried it once, without success. What kinds of baits do you use? Is it mostly just a bass thing, or can trout be caught regularly with this method?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It works... I suck... I am going to work on it this year..


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

orvis1 said:


> It works... I suck... I am going to work on it this year..


same


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Just curious how many of you fish a drop-shot rig on a regular basis?
> 
> I have only tried it once, without success. What kinds of baits do you use? Is it mostly just a bass thing, or can trout be caught regularly with this method?


It works, I suc..... wait a minute, I have had some really good days on it. :wink:

It is a very good bass rig if you are after fish hugging the bottom in moderate depth water. (10-25 ft.) I have had best luck with Berkley swimbaits and Yamamoto cut tail worms, but you could string up almost any plastic to a dropshot rig and have results if it is what the fish want. It is not the ultimate rig though and there are times and conditions when I do much better with other set-ups.

It can work very well at Strawberry for jigging up cutts, if the cutts are hugging the bottom, or a foot or two above. Success for either bass or trout depends on how close to the bottom the fish are lying. If they are all over in the water column, then other approaches may work better.

Your success can improve even more if you pony up some green and get yourself a nice dropshotting rod. These are cool, (but spendy) Mine has worked great for bassin, but it is unbelievable up at the berry, in the fall, jigging cutts.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So this brings me to my next question... when using a finesse technique like this, is it harder to detect a strike, specifically from trout? Is the bite more subtle, similar to ice-fishing, or will they swim up, snatch the bait, and try to take off, making the strike very apparent?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

both. It depends on the mood of the fish. A lot of times it just feels like some weight. I like Roboworms , stuff like reapers and even those gulp minnows will catch quite a few fish.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> So this brings me to my next question... when using a finesse technique like this, is it harder to detect a strike, specifically from trout? Is the bite more subtle, similar to ice-fishing, or will they swim up, snatch the bait, and try to take off, making the strike very apparent?


What bugchucker said was spot on. In my experience, bass usually hit softer than trout, but the berry cutts will also often bite "like ice fishing" and that is where the super sensitive drop shot rod picks up on these and improves your hookup rate. It didn't believe it would make a difference until I bought myself one and then "holy cow!". I was shocked what I was apparently missing.

That is the problem with bassin. There are all these specialized rods that do impressive things, and you think you gotta have them, but they are never found in the bargain bin.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*Experimenting with weight sizes and using light light line are two ways to detect bites. Learn to throw it anywhere. You will snag. Retying is part of the process. *


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

What's dropshotting?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> What's dropshotting?


Its what you did when you hooked that high 30s inch musky last year. :wink: Pez knows his stuff. Dont let him fool you! I have been pretty successful at times doing it. I know some people have a hard time with mr bassrods but that guy knows his stuff with the ds rig. Pay him to take you out on the nelle and show you.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

One thing that I would like to add about dropshotting is getting used to feeling the weight of the fish and NOT giving it a hard hookset. I had the hardest time at first getting used to just reeling up instead of giving the fish an eye-crossing hookset. Like what Tomegun said, experimentation is the key. Sometimes the fish will be 6" from the bottom or 24" from the bottom. The versatility of the dropshot allows you to adjust your bait depth with minimal trouble.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So I got to looking around at drop shot rods. Other than the sensitivity (and price of course), what is the difference between a DS rod and a regular spinning rod? I have my eye on a Cabela's Magtouch rod, but I would like to be able to cast with the DS rod too. In other words, will DS rods do everything a regular rod will, as well as give you added sensitivity? 

PS-Why does it seem all the DS rods come in a Medium action only, and not lighter actions?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> what is the difference between a DS rod and a regular spinning rod?


You mentioned sensitivity already, and they are. They also have a relatively stiff backbone so you can deliver a hard hookset when needs be without a herculean effort. That is why I like mine at Strawberry. You can get more solid sets at 30+ ft on those hard mouthed cutts, unlike a sensitive but noodle like standard ultralight rod. They also are longer. I do NOT typically use mine when I am tossing senkos or other baits that involve a lot of casting and retrieving. (although one can do so and I have before) The repeated casting just isn't as comfortable as it is with a shorter rod. So..


Chaser said:


> will DS rods do everything a regular rod will, as well as give you added sensitivity?


Yes, but you may find your other rods do some tasks better than a DS rod. (but if you like to vertically jig (any method) and pick up dropshotting, you will use your DS rod a lot.)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Spend another 40 and buy a Crucial. That Magtouch is JUNK!! Ask anyone who has owned one. They are heavy and have crappy actions. Go with a Shimano, you wont be sorry. I do everything with the Crucial from plastics to luckys.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One more comment tonight as I watch my fishing trip for tomorrow get snowed out. **O** 

There are a number of phenomenal brands of bassin rods. I fish with Kistlers, but, there are many brands that make ones mouth water, they are so nice. If possible, go to Cabelas and play with several brands and models and pick the one that feels the best in your hands. (then look at the price tag) You may find that you like something different than your buddy or us guys on the board. 

Dang, all this talk makes me want to do some shopping.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Drop-shotting is what you make of it...

For me the rod must be light to Med. light and 7' long and the lightest weight I use is 1/4 but I use up to 1 oz Mojo weights...

I have caught all kinds of fish both fresh and salt water, lots of trout and to many bass to count, one of my biggest trout was a cut at 31" biggest brown was 32" and biggest LM bass was 9lb 4oz SM bass was 24 1/4" and 8.4 lb...

As far as I know there is no wrong way to drop shot just good days and bad ones, drop shotting is only one way for catching fish, the trick is to use the bait that the fish will hit and the color and type of lure they want...

The type of weight can make or brake it, some will snag more then others just from there shape... Round or bell shapes will snag more then the pencil type weights do, and all clips on weights are not the same, some will cut your line and some will not hold on when you cast...

Then hooks....are like weights some work better then others...You see no one type of way of fishing will work all the time the best....


----------

